# VFS no longer require SA police clearance?



## HeisenbergBB (Nov 15, 2018)

Just wanted to know if anyone who has submitted recently came across this?

I got my SA police clearance same as before when I applied for my CSV from SAPS. Was surprised when I went in to submit my PRP 27b app today when the lady at the counter told me to fill in their form and was charged R175, she said they (VFS) do the police clearance nowadays. Submitted my CSV app in January this year and they took my SAPS copy, so not sure if process has changed since then. A little concerned if I get a rejection because I didn't include my SA clearance when they actually didn't take it.


----------



## Zims_Finest (May 14, 2018)

No need to worry. VFS does the biometrics these days. All is well. https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/important-information.html


----------



## HeisenbergBB (Nov 15, 2018)

Zims_Finest said:


> No need to worry. VFS does the biometrics these days. All is well. https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/important-information.html


Thanks for the info! Now the wait


----------

